# What skill sets to cooperate with?



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Assuming one wants to invite others to pitch in together in the event of SHTF, what skill sets would one want? Assuming that personality and belief systems are compatible, would one look for a nurse, a farmer, a carpenter, etc?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

instant and willing obedience to orders

you can have a dual skill set of Doctor and dentist but if you are unable to follow instruction and be a team player...You will cause problems


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> instant and willing obedience to orders
> 
> you can have a dual skill set of Doctor and dentist but if you are unable to follow instruction and be a team player...You will cause problems


Instant and willing obedience is not "team play" - but I think you were kidding about that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They will need to be a people person
They should be a team player in all things
They ability to see all views as equally valid. 
They need to have a respect for all living thing including trees.
Ok enough of the PC. The ability to use a weapon helps. Mechanical skills some knowledge in wood working. Military experience is a plus. Comfortable in a farming environment . Any medical back round EMT, combat life saver, medic ect is useful. be in an age group with some years of manual labor left in them.
We have our Family and the next generation to take over for us . Of course we could use a new Blacksmith ours is aging and the skill set of is a fading art.
Have Granddaughter going to school for weld she may get drafted.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Depending on the scale of the shtf situation I would think medical personnel, builders/repairman, farmers, security specialist (Leo, military, etc.), hunter/trappers would be top on the list.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Food- people who know how to garden, can, dehydrate , smoke meats. The rest of the list that you have already posted looks good Medical - EMT, nurse, doctor. Builders carpenter, electrician , plumber. Machine Repair- mechanic/machinist/ Welder. Security - LE, military . TECH - radio/electronic repair , HAM radio operator. 

I would also add a large animal veterinarian. While in the Army when I was operating in some very remote areas I often took a veterinarian with me and left a doctor behind. They were much better at treating the parasitic diseases we were seeing, cleaning and closing small wounds in the field , living rough and could treat animals, cattle and horses . as well. Of course Army veterinarians are given human trauma courses as well as Chemical, Biological and Nuclear courses.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

medical/dental
food producer
mechanical guy with serious mechanical ability able to think of how to make something do something it wasn't designed to do.

correct mind set able to get along with others well but mentally tough with thick skin is required for any member of a well functioning group in a desperate situation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Things like sewing, shoe repair could be valuable. Blacksmith


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Food- people who know how to garden, can, dehydrate , smoke meats. The rest of the list that you have already posted looks good Medical - EMT, nurse, doctor. Builders carpenter, electrician , plumber. Machine Repair- mechanic/machinist/ Welder. Security - LE, military . TECH - radio/electronic repair , HAM radio operator.
> 
> I would also add a large animal veterinarian. While in the Army when I was operating in some very remote areas I often took a veterinarian with me and left a doctor behind. They were much better at treating the parasitic diseases we were seeing, cleaning and closing small wounds in the field , living rough and could treat animals, cattle and horses . as well. Of course Army veterinarians are given human trauma courses as well as Chemical, Biological and Nuclear courses.


OMG... I was reading your post and I read " I often took a *Vegetarian* with me and left a doctor behind." man was I confused


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Gentleman, you are omitting the most driving force in men.... A woman!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Zach, I think you may need to reevaluate something. In this scenario we look at, a group of Individuals who can't flow a leader's orders, or a group that doesn't understand there must be someone to make final decisions and accept the consequences thereof, is not going to last long when adversity comes calling.
In survival, democracy don't work. 
There are now 12 adults in my little group. They understand I'll listen, but I make the final decision. If they can't abide by that, the gate swings open so they can leave, just sent opened to let them in.
These people can't decide when and where to meet for dinner. And they are family. How do you think strangers or acquaintances will react? Do you think when it comes to gardening, the doctor with his years of education will really value as equal the opinion of the mechanic who barely graduated high school?
Sorry. A willingness to comply and take orders is a sign of a team player.
Football quarterback.... military nco....etc. Examples of team players who still depend on leaders to make decisions.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Someone who can STFU and listen, follow orders, self starting and isnt going to run off.

MINDSET
SKILLSET
TOOLSET

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

learn to do many things yourself, have rest of family learn other things.. it doesn't take a farmer to grow/weed a garden... loyalty and trust are more important to me than a skilled doctor. Yes it would be nice to have all/many scenarios covered by people's skillset, but that is likely unrealistic... Having an ER doctor in the event of a gunshot is ideal...... but the rest of the time they are going to be pulling weeds, digging holes, and pulling guard duty....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Gentleman, you are omitting the most driving force in men.... A woman!


 No my wife as been side by side with me for 41 years. That position is filled.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Much has been covered already. Basically it comes down to you need people who are willing to work and pull their weight. Like other have said it's also dependent on the kind of situation one faces. An extended blizzard? Probably just need a few extra people to help dig out. An extended time in a WROL event you'll need more people for security and health of your area.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> instant and willing obedience to orders
> 
> you can have a dual skill set of Doctor and dentist but if you are unable to follow instruction and be a team player...You will cause problems





Coastie dad said:


> Zach, I think you may need to reevaluate something. In this scenario we look at, a group of Individuals who can't flow a leader's orders, or a group that doesn't understand there must be someone to make final decisions and accept the consequences thereof, is not going to last long when adversity comes calling.
> In survival, democracy don't work.
> There are now 12 adults in my little group. They understand I'll listen, but I make the final decision. If they can't abide by that, the gate swings open so they can leave, just sent opened to let them in.
> These people can't decide when and where to meet for dinner. And they are family. How do you think strangers or acquaintances will react? Do you think when it comes to gardening, the doctor with his years of education will really value as equal the opinion of the mechanic who barely graduated high school?
> ...


Another way to look at it is this. Have you ever seen decisions made by committee? That can take a long time and it's rare all will agree. Especially in SHTF or WROL you won't have the time for a committee. Someone needs to be in a leadership position whether it's you or someone else. ALL good and viable teams have a leader, the rest follow direction. Military, football even the corporations have a leader to direct and yes, that's teamwork not rule by committee.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Well... I'm funny.... and you can't buy that at any price!


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

For me the group needs to include people who know or have experience in food procurement (growing, scavenging and hunting), basic medical, and a handyman (builder, creator, general can get it done). My DH and I are learning as much as we can about all 3 of the above items. Hopefully everyone coming into the group will bring some knowledge or skill that will be useful to the rest of us.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't ask for much. Strong people who know how to use a machete and don't cry when I kill a chicken for food.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I will settle for 4 who won't fall asleep on night watch......... much of the rest can be learned over time.. discipline, not so much.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Gentleman, you are omitting the most driving force in men.... A woman!


I agree, who's going to get your that beer while you're fixing the tractor or cleaning the firearms.

Now in all seriousness.
Beside all the skill sets mentioned, I'd go for someone who thinks outside the box. The jack of all trades so to speak. Someone who can figure a way around a broken part on a machine.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tg said:


> i don't ask for much. Strong people who know how to use a machete and don't cry when i kill a chicken for food.


omg - you kill chickens


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> omg - you kill chickens


....omg - you eat *LIVE* chickens!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> ....omg - you eat *LIVE* chickens!


That would be a Geek. At least the true definition of the word.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That would be a Geek. At least the true definition of the word.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Explain please, I'm having issues with Americal slang and play on words lately.

I know what a geek is but how does it relate to my comment? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Explain please, I'm having issues with Americal slang and play on words lately.
> 
> I know what a geek is but how does it relate to my comment? :vs_whistle:


Geek is a very old word and didn't have the same meaning it has today. A Geek use to be a person in a sideshow or circus who was like a wild man who would bite the heads off of chickens.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Geek is a very old word and didn't have the same meaning it has today. A Geek use to be a person in a sideshow or circus who was like a wild man who would bite the heads off of chickens.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Ooooh nice!!!! haha


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I aint going to be personally responsible for the untimely demise of any cute chickens. Sorry.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The older I get the more I could use a good massage therapist (not the happy ending kind). Master gardeners, reloaders, carpenters would all be beyond handy. I watch alone and those who build solid shelters and stay busy with projects do quite well.


----------

